# A Breakthrough!



## Bev3801 (Nov 9, 2009)

.
I've been using millet to get Fiona :tiel6: and Aussie :tiel2: to trust me more. Tonight I was holding a spray of millet between my two hands and Fiona wanted it so badly that she flew about a foot and a half from her cage to land on the the millet. She transferred herself to my finger so she could eat it.

After she was there for about 30 seconds, I think she realized where she was and flew back to her cage. We did this about a half dozen times tonight.

Now that I know she will fly to me, that's the only way she's going to get her treat!

Aussie is a bit more restrained . . . . he has to come to the branch in the front of the cage in order to get his millet. He's not as trusting yet but he's getting there . . . . I think it's just a matter of time before he flies to me too.

And both of them are now eating veggies and grains . . . . yesterday Fiona had a beakie smeared with spinach and today, I observed Aussie eating wheatberries. 

They're also tossing foot toys out of the little basket I rigged up for them.

They've come such a long way . . . four weeks ago they went crazy when I put my hand in the cage to change food, water and paper. Now they're even making contact calls when I'm out of the room and they hear my voice.

I'm VERY happy about this!:clap:


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Way to go! It sounds like they'll become friendly 'tiels eventually. Isn't it funny when they have veggies all over their faces?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like a great start.  Keep doing that and they'll be all over you for millet within no time.. millet's definitely one of the best bribing and training foods since they can't resist it, lol.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah, great job


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations! That's a big step.


----------



## WallyBird (Nov 23, 2009)

All very good signs. Congrats, sounds like you have some smart little tiels. Keep us posted on their progress


----------

